# Pee Wee Bit



## rcfarm (Feb 20, 2010)

Surfing the net came across a Austrlian Co. They have a bit, called the Pee Wee. It is suppose to be gentle on mouth and help correct some mouth issues.

Anybody have or has seen one in use?

Thanks


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Feb 22, 2010)

I've never heard of a Pee Wee Bit. Does anyone have a picture?


----------



## rcfarm (Feb 22, 2010)

Go to www. macsequine.com


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Feb 22, 2010)

It's an interesting looking bit! Does it come in Mini-size? Is it made for driving? They don't mention it.






EDITED TO ADD: Oh, sorry! I didn't scroll down enough! They say you can use it as a driving bit!


----------



## rcfarm (Feb 23, 2010)

_I was thinking about getting one. The size is standard which is a 4-5 " bit. I will try on my larger pony. Let everyone know if it works._


----------



## BannerBrat (Feb 23, 2010)

Well it certainly looks interesting.


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 23, 2010)

How is it supposed to work?



I have never seen anything like it before.


----------



## Sue_C. (Feb 24, 2010)

I am wondering if those sidebars would actually put undue pressure on those barely skin-only covered jaw bones? Seems to me like they would...why else would they be there?



I don't like it...I think there is a large window of opportunity there to injure those delicate bones, and cause a lot of pain. There is a huge difference (IMO-only) between having a properly fitted chin-strap or chain over that same surface, and those two very solid bars held there with that strap.


----------



## disneyhorse (Feb 24, 2010)

That mouthpiece looks very very thin. The thinner the mouthpiece, the more painful on the bars I'd imagine it to be... Possibly a lot of control with that bit? Is that what you are looking for?

Andrea


----------



## rcfarm (Feb 25, 2010)

You are suppose to use light hands, so web site says. The small mullen bar is for comfort, if your horse has a large tongue, small palate. My pony has a large tongue. You are not suppose to put any wrinkles, maybe so bars on side will not hurt side cheeck??

You can go to web site see what this guy writes about bit.

I am ready to try anything as my mare, likes to stick her tongue out side of mouth and flips the bit under tongue. I have tried a high port Myler, a mullen, a half check snaffle, a french link. So far no happy results, she is to busy playing with the bit to listen to any cues I give her.





I have given her 2 weeks with each bit. She had her teeth done, vet checked her mouth sees no problems. Would like to show her , but until I find a solution no way :arg!


----------



## BannerBrat (Feb 25, 2010)

It's going to be very easy for her to get her tongue over a bit that is adjusted low in her mouth, like you said this one is to be adjusted with no wrinkles.

It sounds like maybe she needs more time with the bit, perhaps bridle her and take her for a walk and see what happens.

She's trying to tell you something with her mouth, whether or not it's related to her mouth is debatable.

Maybe you could post pictures or a video of working her? If you want suggestions that is.


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 25, 2010)

I finally took the time to look at the website. Their logic seems, well...logical. Being a "bit collector", it will be interesting to see how it works for your mare! Please keep us updated!

Myrna


----------



## rcfarm (Mar 4, 2010)

Well I got the bit. I put bridle on SheDaisy ,she was playing with it. Left on for about 15 min. It does seem to be to loose. Might have to adjust because I left hang a bit.Going to let her get used to the feel before I drive her. Not sure if this is going to work or not. Oh Well I will have another bit in my collection if not.

I will try to get some pics of her soon.


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm looking forward to hear how it works for you.


----------



## Iowa Valley (Mar 5, 2010)

rcfarm said:


> You are suppose to use light hands, so web site says. The small mullen bar is for comfort, if your horse has a large tongue, small palate. My pony has a large tongue. You are not suppose to put any wrinkles, maybe so bars on side will not hurt side cheeck??You can go to web site see what this guy writes about bit.
> 
> I am ready to try anything as my mare, likes to stick her tongue out side of mouth and flips the bit under tongue. I have tried a high port Myler, a mullen, a half check snaffle, a french link. So far no happy results, she is to busy playing with the bit to listen to any cues I give her.
> 
> ...


----------



## rcfarm (Mar 5, 2010)

What do you mean Iwoa Valley??????????????


----------

